# My first attempt at a Fatty



## bobfelts (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2012)

Bob, morning and welcome to the forum....   Looks good so far.....  Tell us what you put in it..... take pics when it's done so we can drool on the keyboard....  Dave


----------



## bobfelts (Jun 24, 2012)

Made this with 1 lb sweet Italian sausage, 1 lb hot Italian sausage. Stuffed with sauteed chicken, sauteed bell pepper and onion, with some roasted garlic cloves. Added a little ricotta / fresh pecorino romano, with parsley and sun-dried tomatoes. Mixed a raw egg into the cheese mixture to keep it from getting runny. The bacon is thick cut applewood smoked bacon.  All smoked with beechnut wood. The rib skirt in the background was cut into a first-time ever batch of Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans. The only baked beans I will ever eat again.


----------



## bobfelts (Jun 24, 2012)

Question:

When rolling up the chub around the center stuffing, it ended up being pretty loose, and the entire fatty took on an oblong shape, instead of a round shape. Should I freeze (or almost freeze) the stuffing in round shape before rolling up the sausage around it?  How do y'all keep the basic fatty from being loose and sloppy?

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2012)

Bob, The fatty sounds delicious..... great ingredients.....  loose and sloppy looks good to me.... Or you could fry up some hashbrowns and add the eggs and all the other stuff and cook it some more until done then roll the HB's and all up in a roll and roll the chub around the mix....  Bacon, sausage, hashbrowns, eggs, peppers, etc....  A real breakfast Fatty....  Dave


----------



## bobfelts (Jun 24, 2012)

Hate to say it out loud... I hate breakfast food. Don't eat breakfast, have no desire to cook it. Just a personal quirk.
 

Now, a lasagna fatty, that sounds interesting... Drop the bacon, make it with lasagna ingredients.... Hmmm....


----------



## daveomak (Jun 24, 2012)

Sorry, LOL.....  I guess I should have called it a Dinner Fatty..... It still looks great and I'd eat it anytime... even dinner....  Dave


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks good .
Nice job on the bacon weave


----------

